# Scott Scale Jr 20



## windall (Oct 25, 2006)

anyone have experience with a scott scale jr 20? what is approx weight and standover? no info on their website.


----------



## pub93 (Jan 17, 2009)

My 7 yr old has been on the Scott Scale Jr for a year and LOVES it! A TRUE mtn bike for kids. We live in Colorado and have done Moab's Slickrock, Durango, Vail Mtn, and tons of rides along the frontrange on this bike - no disk brakes, but when your kid weighs in at 45 lbs - brakes don't need to be iron claws.

The standover is just a tad shorter than most, but still fits our oldest who is 80th percentile in height at age 7.

the thing that sold us on the bike is the full-on adult components - the 07 has grip shifters.
the weight difference is amazing when compared to all other bikes out there. We don't have a weightscale - so I can't give you a weight number - but compared to our 5 year old's bike (gary fisher cosmo front suspension: http://www.mtbr.com/cat/bikes/kids/gary-fisher/cosmo/PRD_364853_6179crx.aspx) - it feels like it weighs half as much!!

it is even lighter than the schwinn 12" hotrod bike our youngest used to ride.

the only other bike that I've heard similar good weight things about is the Ibex:
http://www.ibexbikes.com/Bikes/ALP-320K-Details.html

hope that helps at least some!


----------



## snekieroc (Apr 27, 2008)

aww damn it I'll go weigh it ok its 24.8 with mud from the last ride and tubes packed with slime sealant my son is 7 he has used this bike for racing cyclocross and has rode galby ,300,banner,tiger,st.eds,colanade he loves to ride and execpt from having to remove 2 links from the chain due to chain suk this bike rocks


----------



## windall (Oct 25, 2006)

I'm looking for a good bike for my 5 year old who is a little above average on height. How tall is your son?


----------



## snekieroc (Apr 27, 2008)

*i love that little weed*

well my son is short for his age i would take your son down to lbs and put him on the 20 and the 24 my son was about an inch or to short for the 24 but now its 6months later and im prob going to have to buy him another bike


----------



## Harrier (May 5, 2008)

For what it is worth, I got a Marin 20" Hidden Canyon and my 7 year old loves it. He will get a 24" at the end of the year, but right now he can climb Mt. Tam on it, and it fits well and rides well. I am a bit disappointed with the grip shifters (in general) for F/D, as they are quite hard for the little guys to shift. 

But the bike is great.


----------



## HKS (May 31, 2009)

*Size*

Could someone that has the Scott measure the standover height. I called my LBS and they were of course no help. My nephew is small for his age at 43" tall. He currently races BMX in the mini class and doesnt have any issues with the Free Agent mini http://www.freeagentbmx.com/05-Mini-09.htm he currently rides. Since I ride mountain bikes he asked if he could come along with us on rides so I offered to buy him a bike. I wasnt able to locate the bike in any bikestore that was built so he could actually try it out. The other bikes that are on the short list so far are the Specialized Hotrock 20 and the Kona Shred 2-0. The only one I have seen in stores is the Specialized and that seems to be a nice bike also.

thank you for your help


----------



## Locotiki (Feb 25, 2005)

My daughter just outgrew her Spec HotRock 16" and so we went looking for something new.
I looked at the Giant STP 125, Trek MT60, and the HotRock 20". (I wanted something I could by local) All of them weighed about the same so it came down to letting her pick the one she liked. She picked the Trek and she loved it. She's 5 going on 6 in July and I would say she is average height. The bike fits her well and she took to the hand brakes after a min or two. After maybe 10-15 min on our street we took her to some mellow single track near by for her first trail ride. She loved it! We did about a mile loop and other than starting to loose interest at the end (more about the mosquitoes than riding) she did great. To my surprise she was riding over logs up to about 4" in diameter that crossed the trail. She climbed much better than I thought she would (having only ridden the old bike on pavement, grass, and dirt roads). The single twist shifter is great because it has large easy to read numbers on it (1-6) with a big arrow pointing to the gear she is in. She's got a little ways to go to figure it out but she was shifting yesterday between two gears without issue most of the time we rode. 

I was reluctant to getting her a bike with rim brakes and multi speeds vs. just going with another coaster brake bike but I'm glad we did it. The only negative about the bike is that the shock is pretty much a waste. I did notice that it's the only bike we looked at with boots on the stanchions. I pulled back the boot to see why they did it. Basically the fork has exposed steel springs that would rust if not covered. The fork is an RST model. I'm not all that worried about it because like I said they are covered and pushing down on both the RST and Spinner forks yielded the same crappy suspension feeling... one wasn't any better than the other. 

In the end any of the bikes mentioned above are quality. As long as they fit your child and they are stoked about riding it you can make no wrong choice.


----------



## krud (Jul 18, 2008)

windall said:


> anyone have experience with a scott scale jr 20? what is approx weight and standover? no info on their website.


Windall- Looked at this bike this weekend for my 6 year old. He fit pretty good a little stretched in the upper body, he is 46" tall. The guy at the shop measued it for me before i went to look. The measurements he gave me were 53cm. stand over right in front of seat, and 43 cm. center of head tube to center of seat tube along frame. He will be getting it for his b-day coming up soon.


----------

